# Soul Riders



## fordsnake (Aug 2, 2013)

Often times I think of myself as an anomaly in this hobby. A lone black pebble perched on an endless stretch of snow! I’m not complaining it’s just an observation. 

Every time I click on the CABE’s landing page I’m greeted with a delightful vintage photograph; very often an image of a white person posing with their two wheel prize. I can’t recall ever seeing a photograph of an African American on a bike?

That got me thinking about bicycling and blacks?  

In general ‘cycling’ has never had a strong foothold with the African American populace. Mostly due to the cost of a bicycle and the ugly Jim Crow laws that once governed many US cities and towns. However, I’ve stumbled across a few articles and images with blacks and bikes and I thought it appropriate to share a side of cycling history that has been long forgotten and swept under the rug.

*Many of us are familiar with Marshall "Major" Taylor, the cycling phenomena at the turn of the century* and the many aversions he encountered when racing.




 

Taylor opened doors for other young blacks to follow in his wake.







Akin to Taylor, another pioneer milestone was occurring with African Americans at the turn of the century.







The black riders were:

•	Sgt. Mingo Sanders
•	Corp. William J. Haynes
•	Corp. Abram Martin
•	Musician Elias Johnson
•	Pvt. Travis Bridges
•	Pvt. Francis Button
•	Pvt. John Cook
•	Pvt. Hiram L.B. Dingman
•	Pvt. John Findley - mechanic
•	Pvt. Elwood Forman
•	Pvt. Frank L. Johnson
•	Pvt. Sam Johnson
•	Pvt. Eugene Jones
•	Pvt. William Proctor
•	Pvt. Samuel Reid
•	Pvt. George Scott
•	Pvt. Richard Rout
•	Pvt. Sam Williamson
•	Pvt. William Williamson
•	Pvt. John Wilson

_*Each soldier carried roughly 60 lbs of supplies on his Spaulding bicycle; they strapped one half of a tent to the handlebars; inside that they rolled one blanket, one undershirt, a change of drawers, sox and a toothbrush. All 23 men shared two combs. Ltd Moss designed leather cases, which fit into the diamond frame of the bicycles. Inside these the men packed two days rations, eating utensils and a liberal supply of spare bicycle parts.  Despite the weight of the bike, each man also carried a 10lb Krag - Jorgensen rifle and 50 rounds of ammunition.
*_
Cabe member, tommydale1950 has recently acquired a Spaulding survivor. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-find-1890s-Spalding-mens&highlight=Spaulding


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 3, 2013)

*Like most activities, bicycling for blacks was deterred by Jim Crow laws.*

















*With the blatant racism in the United States, Blacks managed to endure and prevail. *


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 3, 2013)

*Sometimes necessity...*




*is the mother of invention!*


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 3, 2013)

Nelson “The Cheetah” Vails was the first African-American to win an Olympic medal in cycling and recognized with his induction into the US Bicycling Hall of Fame in 2009. His story is a triumph over almost insurmountable odds. Born the youngest of 10 children, grew up in the Harlem projects and worked as a New York City bike messenger to support his family.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 3, 2013)

* I’ve always had an interest in bicycles...*

This is one of my favorite photos...that’s my mom and me at age 6. The bike in the background was my Dad’s rider, he rode it to work everyday. He later passed it down to me when he bought a new Oldsmobile 98. 




That's my Dad riding my sisters JC Higgins Colorflow w/batwing light.


 

This is me in the 80’s working hard in my office. I had several bikes hanging from the ceiling (I still have the Phantom!) 






*I welcome any other black related articles or images as long as it sans derogatory suggestions.*


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 3, 2013)

Great editorial and photos! Racists should live everyday in their own personal Hell as a person of color in Alabama in the early days of America, maybe even ship out in a slave ship while they are at it!
I wish that Ken Burns or someone would do a biography special on Major Taylor.
I think that Spike Lee could do a great movie on Major.
There are lots of victory and tragedy in his life that need to be told.
It is amazing how backward America has been about race and how France and other countries were so colorblind. France even celebrates Josephine Baker day. The French always know a good thing when they see and here it!
After all, they did give us Miss Liberty!


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 3, 2013)

Under the covers of Hollywood’s sparkling blanket, there has been much talk and interest in producing the “Major Taylor” story. Sadly, I doubt it will ever come to fruition…if it does it'll rest on the shoulders of the independent producers and directors. Because “tinsel town’s” business moguls have no desire to produce a film of an African American faced with the great odds of pervasive bigotry and racism. Historically speaking, movies of this genre does not appeal or solicit the mainstream audiences regardless how dynamic the story! 

At the end of the day, the movie business is just that, a business to make money…pure and simple! 

Historically speaking, very few movies that have an African American focus cannot generate or solicit the mainstream audience regardless how dynamic the story! 

A few years ago George Lucas released a movie, "Red Tails", it was a true story of young African American WWII fighter pilots in the Tuskegee training program. Faced with great odds of pervasive bigotry and segregation, these young men were kept mostly on the ground during the war. Finally when called into duty to escort U.S. bombers over Nazi control territory, this group of black pilots shot down German planes, artillery trains and trucks, and even took out a destroyer! 

You’d think this kind of story of glory-hallelujah bravery and perseverance would’ve been a box office hit...and although Lucas didn’t direct it, it had his signature marks; tons of flying action, visual tension, and the old tale of good versus evil!  Sadly the movie flopped; it was a revenue disaster!

Todays mainstream generation has very little interest in the significant contributions and Black history. The only true story that has ever received attention, was the biography of the pugilist king Jack Johnson. The first African American world heavyweight boxing champion (1908–1915). His story is vey similar and parallels Major Taylor. Ken Burns & PBS did a wonderful documentary on him “Unforgivable Blackness”. It was an excellent story, placing a lens on a racist society; exploring how segregation and prejudice created the demand for a "great white hope" that could defeat Johnson and how this, in turn, affected the boxer's life and career.

Taylor’s story replicates these same perils. For a film to generate or solicit the mainstream audience, some one will need to come up with a powerful story…one that doesn’t point fingers or blame America for its tragedies. That history has already been told too many times!


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 3, 2013)

One of the best posts/threads I've ever seen on here.


----------



## IJamEcono (Aug 3, 2013)

From Plainfield, New Jersey Public Library website:

Patrolman James A. Saunders, Plainfield's first African-American police officer, poses with his bicycle,
circa 1910. Saunders was a member of the force from 1895 to 1917.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow, some pretty deep stuff - well thought out and described.  And I really love the white shoes!


----------



## mike j (Aug 3, 2013)

Think you wore out another set on this one. Great post, very informative. You certainly had my interest.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2013)

Great post fordsnake. I always thought it curious why there were so few black people in the vintage bicycle collecting hobby. It's not like the hobby _now_ is a strictly "white mans" sport as a very large percentage of it is made up of Hispanics. 

Thanks for the history and pictures. I have been hoping for a Major Taylor movie or at the very least documentary for years myself. You hear about Jackie Robinson and other black pioneers but never about Major. He was the biggest pro athlete of his day.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 3, 2013)

FORDSNAKE ... Awesome information on this thread you initiated ... both literary and pictoral.  

I like your idea about CABErs posting more of the same.  Some good stuff appears on youtube 
about Marshall "Major" Taylor ...... 

The very first pic on this entry is the largest I could find from google images.  Although I knew of 
Major Taylor since the early 90's .. I had never seen a foto of him.  Using Paint.Net  about a year 
and a half ago .. I gave more frontal, floor space to this pic .. enlarged it .. giving it high-horsepower 
if reproduced as an actual foto .. AND was very successful in removing the scratch in the pic over 
Major Taylor's hair.  Months later I grabbed a great pic of a Major Taylor Pinback .. from an e-b auction ... 
enlarged it .. dialed in the faded colors to be seen as it now appears .. and realized what I thought was 
a scratch (in that studio foto) .. was actually a parting in his hair.  Tried to put his part back ... always 
comes out lookin' like a scratch.

The bronze sculpture .. a very-unusual blend of Low-Relief -- High Relief -- and In The Round ... shows 
Major Taylor in his element .. the Bicycle Racing Track.  This sculpture appears on the grounds of the 
Worcester Public Library in Worcester,MA.

...........  patric cafaro


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2013)

I believe this book has been mentioned before on the CABE but it bears repeating - heck of an interesting read.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/WFNpBdIpj9Y

http://youtu.be/8rRzM3ufVWY

Great stories!


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 3, 2013)

The Major Taylor book is a wonderful read. Not only is it about a fascinating man, it is

about the importance of bicycles in the times he lived. It has a sad ending, as do most

stories of famous athletes, both black and white. Far too many end on a sour note.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 3, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> The Major Taylor book is a wonderful read. Not only is it about a fascinating man, it is
> 
> about the importance of bicycles in the times he lived. It has a sad ending, as do most
> 
> stories of famous athletes, both black and white. Far too many end on a sour note.




another minority athlete comes to mind, Jim Thorpe.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 3, 2013)

Lets not forget Josh Gibson either, the black Babe Ruth. Sadly he died young at age 35 only months before Robinson broke the color barrier.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 3, 2013)

A most excellent topic and thread. thanks for the info and lesson.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 5, 2013)

Several months ago when doing my research on the Hendee Indians, I stumbled across an article about early Black motorcycle riders.
It’s an interesting post…check it out  http://thevintagent.blogspot.com/2012/06/atlantas-black-streaks.html

These two photos were the impetus for my searching for more blacks and bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 5, 2013)

my grandfather and his brother raced for harley back in the teens and 20's and when asked for stories mentioned a "colored fella" that was tearing up the track in the midwest.wonder if one of the guys was the one mentioned.cool stuff.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 6, 2013)

*Jackie Robinson*

The reason Jackie Robinson is mention so much is because Jackie did it in the harshest of conditions in the whitest game on the planet. I'm sure major Taylor had obstacles himself but Jackie Robinson was the epitomy of breaking the color barrier in sport. He did it right in the middle of segregation , he traveled to southern cities that would rather piss on him than look at him, he did it in a sport that still to this day has only about 6 percent African American players , and the biggest thing of all is for the most part he did it with class.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 6, 2013)

*I'm curious*

Turn of the century bikes are not really my thing but I was wondering what are those plates on the military bikes ? They look like signs for a cycle truck but where they used to stop bullets or something?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 6, 2013)

Back in the mid 70s, We had a local bike shop called, Recycled Cycles, and it was there that you often would find one of this hobbies most prominent and influential figures.
 Leon Dixon. 
 At the time, it didn't seem strange at all that Leon is a black man, because there were so few people interested in classic and antique bicycles. But, looking back now, it does seem very unusual, that one of the biggest pushes this hobby got in the beginning, was from a black man.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 6, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Turn of the century bikes are not really my thing but I was wondering what are those plates on the military bikes ? They look like signs for a cycle truck but where they used to stop bullets or something?




If they were anything like the swiss army bikes it was probably a case for carrying parts, food, water, etc.




Photo stolen from http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/buffalo-soldiers-were-mountain-bikers

Great information. Major Taylor has a big following at IU during Little 500 and when I was in school there, a friend of mine was on "Team Major Taylor" an all black cycling team who had a great shot at winning the race. My friend ended up being involved in a pretty nasty crash mid way through ending the teams chance for victory. The Velodrome in Indy is named for Taylor.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 6, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Back in the mid 70s, We had a local bike shop called, Recycled Cycles, and it was there that you often would find one of this hobbies most prominent and influential figures.
> Leon Dixon.
> At the time, it didn't seem strange at all that Leon is a black man, because there were so few people interested in classic and antique bicycles. But, looking back now, it does seem very unusual, that one of the biggest pushes this hobby got in the beginning, was from a black man.




You are so right! When I first joined the CABE I was a Leon Dixon advocate and stood in his corner, since I knew him personally and purchased several bikes from his collection.

In the 70's- 80's, he was a prolific bicycle collector and one of the most knowledgeable bicycle historians ever. He gave us names like “The World’s Fair”, "HEXTUBE", and "WINGBAR” these were not factory names, but names coined by Leon.

He also produced a monthly newsletter that was filled with a chockfull of reference material, which I still use today. The name "Classic Bicycle" was also copy-written by him, and he would sue anyone who'd used the word without his permission. And that's where the brawl and the hatred for him began.  

I avoided mentioning Leon in this thread because any discussion about him is polarizing and I didn’t want this thread to digress and turn into a subject about "Bikestabbing”.


----------



## Hermanator3 (Aug 6, 2013)

When I saw your avatar, I though that's cool.  I loved that cartoon & was really disappointed when it ended. It was brilliant.  Didn't occur to me that you were black.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 6, 2013)

Hermanator3 said:


> When I saw your avatar, I though that's cool.  I loved that cartoon & was really disappointed when it ended. It was brilliant.  Didn't occur to me that you were black.




Don't feel bad, I just learned Leon Dixon is black twenty minutes ago!... Cool thing about this hobby is that nobody cares what color you are. Everybody is more concerned about what color your phantom is lol . Fordsnake has some of the best custom bikes ive ever seen hands down!!


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 6, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Turn of the century bikes are not really my thing but I was wondering what are those plates on the military bikes ? They look like signs for a cycle truck but where they used to stop bullets or something?




They were leather pouches designed to carry supplies; packed with rations, eating utensils and a liberal supply of spare bicycle parts. Besides the leather cases there were also three metal cases similar in design. When the metal cases were disassembled the contents formed 6 cooking pans. 

Attached is a PBS documentary on the 25th Infantry: http://watch.montanapbs.org/video/1499356776/


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2013)

Very interesting and informative thread Carlton.

I don't keep up with competitive cycling so I don't know the racial make up of the sport, but judging from swaps, I have certainly noticed the anomaly you speak of.
So do you have a belief why there are so few black collectors in our hobby?

Chris


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 6, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Fordsnake has some of the best custom bikes ive ever seen hands down!!




I really appreciate your comment. There's a contest currently going on over on the RatRodBike site...one of my customs "REMIX" is entered as #53. Check it out!  

Click here to see the bikes: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=75522 
Click here to vote: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=75670


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 6, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very interesting and informative thread Carlton.
> 
> I don't keep up with competitive cycling so I don't know the racial make up of the sport, but judging from swaps, I have certainly noticed the anomaly you speak of.
> So do you have a belief why there are so few black collectors in our hobby?
> ...




Most definitely, I have an insight...but it'll have to wait. I'm babysitting the grandkids today.


----------



## widpanic02 (Aug 6, 2013)

*!*

My opinion is that its an socially economic thing. It's a very expensive hobby. It's not just bikes. I go to the flea markets in South Carolina where we have more African Americans per capita than any other state and I might see one or two black gentleman. I'm speculating hear but I don't know if the collecting bug was really adapted in black family's because most didn't have the means.


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 7, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very interesting and informative thread Carlton. So do you have a belief why there are so few black collectors in our hobby?
> 
> Chris






widpanic02 said:


> My opinion is that its an socially economic thing. It's a very expensive hobby.




Socio-economics is one facet of the absence of blacks in this hobby. But that’s just skimming the surface…we need to dig deeper to understand the complexities and peel back the onion? 

First, we must recognize there are cultural distinctions between blacks and whites. 

The hobby of collecting vintage bicycles has an emotional connection with many Caucasian collectors, its a time to reflect warm and fuzzy memories, or a retrospective when life was uncomplicated and every boy & girl had wishful thoughts of owning a new bike. 

For many white kids owning a bicycle was more then a status symbol, it was the introduction to freedom; the means of getting around, travelling, or visiting friends.

Something many young blacks never experienced or were denied. 

Purchasing a bicycle was beyond the reach for most working black families. Buying a new bike didn’t have a real practical value. 

Instead owning an automobile had a deeper meaning for blacks. A car helped blacks to escape the insults of Jim Crow. 

American blacks faced some of the harshest indignities of legal segregation on public transportation; buses, streetcars, and trains. Black and white passengers were separate and unequal. Black passengers were required to sit at the back of buses and trolleys--and to give up their seats to whites on demand. Black passengers who challenged Jim Crow on public transportation systems faced insult, personal injury, arrest, and even death at the hands of angry whites.

Negroes who could afford a car, recognized it as a partial emancipation from “Jim Crowism" resisting the everyday racial segregation of buses, trolleys, and trains. “Race was almost completely ignored on the highway.... It seemed equality came at about twenty-five miles an hour or above."

On the other hand, blacks who could afford a bicycle was indeed a moving target…easily vulnerable to blatant assaults, provoking angry whites that resented the notion that a Negro could afford a two-wheel luxury!

Lastly, we must examine the centerpiece of the African American expression...Colorful adornments!

This is an important form of communication among African Americans, its a signifier of group membership in the community. Our outer appearance is an art form, and just like “in music and movement, there is an aesthetic of individual expression that is really important and ultimately equates to “look at me!”

How we dress is a declaration that I’m here. I’m not going anywhere. I’m fierce. I look good. This serves as self-assurance to the mainstream invisibility.

Like I said, there are cultural distinctions, between blacks and whites; If you look within the black community you’ll quickly recognize African Americans are consumed with pretentious indulgence…and colorful adornments! 

This stems from our heritage, peeling back the anthropological discoveries, it’s a known fact our origins is robust with styles, colorful graphics and design patterns done to beautify, complement, or showcase the tribesman or warrior. Via body art; Scarification - Piercing - Stretching - Filing – or Deforming, these are all indicators of status, and group identities, and/or spiritual empowerment.

Over time we have acclimated to Western civilization, evolved from our tribal lifestyle, but not from our cultural behavior of adornment indulgence. 

Ever noticed the many blacks that owned Cadillac’s in the 50’s, BMW’s in the 80’s and now we style in Mercedes! We’ll go in debt for our personal facades before we invest in our personal growth.

“Keeping up with the Jones” is systemic in our culture, quietly kept in the inner circle. We are purveyors of the “Cool” factor…soliciting attention with “Bling” or ostentatious living. It’s an art form, and just like “in music and movement, there is an aesthetic of individual expression that is really important to us and ultimately equates to “look at me!”

Thus collecting a classic bicycle just doesn’t cut it, it doesn’t have the swag! It doesn’t make a visible impression within the community! It lacks the head turning interest. Most commonly owning a vintage bicycle is viewed as owning something rusty, tired and old! Suggesting that a person who’s addicted to spending money on a crusty metal toy is absurd and crazy!  After all you could’ve bought some 2o’s for your Hoopty or a fake Rolex with zirconia diamonds?


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 7, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> I really appreciate your comment. There's a contest currently going on over on the RatRodBike site...one of my customs "REMIX" is entered as #53. Check it out!
> 
> Click here to see the bikes: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=75522
> Click here to vote: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=75670




Interesting you'd bring this up as I went through the ratrodbikes candidates yesterday and cast my vote. One I voted for is Remix (#53). That bike is exceptional - great design and execution.

I also did not realize until this week that Leon Dixon is black and it really doesn't matter to me one way or the other. Though the mention of his name may be polarizing - seems everyone has an opinion about him - it cannot be denied that probably no other single person has done more positive to elevate the classic bicycle hobby to where it is to day. The man is a fount of knowledge and is willing to share it. I can live with his quirks.

Having grown up in the Indianapolis area, I have long been aware of Major Taylor and his accomplishments. I didn't know for a long time that he was black because no one ever made an issue of it in my recollection. The Major Taylor Velodrome (built in 1972) is still very active in Indianapolis and has a pretty full schedule from early April through the end of September (https://www.truesport.com/index.php/article/view_article/14).

Thanks for posting those article, fordsnake. That is some very interesting reading.

Hey, this is my 100th post! I finally got a big boy's bike!


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 7, 2013)

decotriumph said:


> Hey, this is my 100th post! I finally got a big boy's bike!




Congatualations on your 100th post and thanks for the vote on the Rat Rod Site. Color shouldn't make a difference but unfortuantely it still does in cycling....you're aware of the most recent black cyclist Rahsaan Bahati and his encounters?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vas01F-9gTk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Zn-ZFZTTg


----------



## Gary Mc (Aug 7, 2013)

Carlton,

First - absolutely great thread

Second - Your post #35 on the cultural distinctions between blacks and whites is THE BEST explanation I have ever read anywhere.  Please keep this thread going.  In order for racism to eventually evaporate we must understand each other from a race perspective and understand why there are cultural differences and learn from them.  We must understand where everyone is coming from with their thoughts and ideas and the why's behind them.  I thought I fully understood the differences in our cultures from being a product of the South where I have seen and lived through the civil rights era from it's ugliest days to the improvements of our day but I am getting an education with this thread and hope others are as well.

Thank You for this thread & sharing your thoughts on the topic, it is greatly appreciated!!!!!

Gary


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2013)

Southern California is a pretty ethnically diverse place, so it's interesting to see the variations amongst the different riding groups.
To the south, we've got the mostly Latino, Choppederos.
And out of the Compton area, we've got the mostly African American Schwinn Masters.

Pretentious indulgence and colorful adornments, describe these groups to a tee.

 One of the more interesting local rides, is the CicLAvia, held in downtown Los Angeles.
That's where you'll get a chance to see about 200,000 of your fellow cycling enthusiasts from all walks of life.
One group that I always enjoy seeing, are the Schwinn Masters.
Their bikes are gleaming with chrome and loaded with colorful adornments.
Not to mention wired for sound. 
I'm really thankful, they tend to be an older group, that still appreciates the soulful sounds of the Motown soundtrack.
So, I never mind riding along side a Schwinn Master on a beautiful Southern California day.
Like they say, variety is the spice of life. 
Especially, when it's accompanied with the sounds of Al Green.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 7, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Southern California is a pretty ethnically diverese place, so it's interesting to see the variations amongst the different riding groups.
> to the south, we've got the mostly Latino, Choppadero's.
> And out of the Compton area, we've got the mostly African American Schwinn Masters.
> Pretentious indulgence and colorful adornments, describe these groups to a tee.
> ...



Marty, we are doing cicloSDias in San Diego this Sunday should be fun!


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 7, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I thought I fully understood the differences in our cultures being a product of the South, but I am getting an education with this thread and hope others are as well. Thank You for this thread & sharing your thoughts on the topic, it is greatly appreciated!!!!!
> 
> Gary




Seeing that you’re from the South, here’s a factoid most people are not familiar with; the origins of the Southern Dialect. 

We all know the Southern Drawl or Accent is prevalent in the Southern region of America. What most people don’t know is that the dialect is due to the strong historical ties of African Americans.

When Blacks were transported to the New World, they came via the slave trade market. Charleston and Savannah were the most important ports in North America for the slave trade. Almost half of the enslaved Africans brought into this country came through the Charleston port. 

Since persons with African origins were not English subjects they arrived speaking their indigenous native languages. They eventually assimilated to English but fused the new language with their native tongue to communicate with members of other African tribes, this broken English dialect was a code to speak to one another without the Master or the Overseer able to discern. 

Over time, the slaves and their descendants lost most of their language and culture, however some vocabulary and grammatical features from the indigenous African languages remained and still flourishes today among the Gullah people, a small clan of African descendants  off the coast of South Carolina. Their history is rich with traditions and customs dating back hundreds of years. They speak an English-based language containing many African loanwords and significant influences from African languages in grammar and sentence structure. Today this linguistic style or dialect sometimes call Ebonics is largely associated with blacks in many parts of the U.S. and considered by many to be a substandard dialect but has social significance

I share this fact, because if you were to ask the ancestors of the early Southern forefathers if they can trace their origins? I imagine they'd proudly share that their family lineage goes back to the 16th and 18th centuries; European immigrants who arrived in the New World speaking fluent British English. 

Yet over time these European immigrants lost their proper English and eventually began to model the language of the indentured servants they enslaved (the Mammies). These stoic black figures exhibited a strong influence on the Master’s household…working 24 / 7 raising all dem li'l white chilluns. As the popularity of this dialect grew, it eventually proliferated from one Southern generation to the next transitioning to a new dialect…commonly known as the "Southern Accent."

Today African Americans are still influencing the English language...just look at the Hip Hop culture and its impact on the young white suburbs in America.


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 11, 2013)

Great Thread


----------



## cman (Aug 12, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Nelson “The Cheetah” Vails was the first African-American to win an Olympic medal in cycling and recognized with his induction into the US Bicycling Hall of Fame in 2009. His story is a triumph over almost insurmountable odds. Born the youngest of 10 children, grew up in the Harlem projects and worked as a New York City bike messenger to support his family.




Here is a recent article about him.  http://www.urbanvelo.org/issue38/p62-63.html

And an upcoming documentary.  http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cheetah-the-nelson-vails-story


----------



## fordsnake (Aug 12, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Great Thread




Thanks for the photo additions...I've seen that one image of Eartha Kitt before but taken from a different angle.




cman said:


> Here is a recent article about him.  http://www.urbanvelo.org/issue38/p62-63.html
> 
> And an upcoming documentary.  http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cheetah-the-nelson-vails-story




Thanks for sharing, I'm all over this film, as far as making a donation to help produce it. I recalled back in the 80's my buddy and I one night decided to go see the Cheetah at the preliminaries for the 1984 Olympics. We drove from Northern CA to Colorado Springs in his VW bus and lodged for a week in the back of the bus. What a memorable experience.


----------



## El Roth (Aug 12, 2013)

love the thread!!!!! thank you.  

 as for me..born deaf..folks are deaf. yup..i get oppressed often.. i truly do understand. People in general asks if i can ride a bike..drive a car...thinks all deaf people are dumb n mute... drive in mcdonalds ive been asked to go in and order often.. when i tell them im deaf..they say im sorry..huh..wtf im proud to be deaf...i can do anything but hear..i love it when i do low nines in quarter..kicking ass and people poop when they find out that im deaf..lol..my motovation!!.anyway love this thread!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, I'm all over this film, as far as making a donation to help produce it. I recalled back in the 80's my buddy and I one night decided to go see the Cheetah at the preliminaries for the 1984 Olympics. We drove from Northern CA to Colorado Springs in his VW bus and lodged for a week in the back of the bus. What a memorable experience.[/QUOTE]

 Late in the Summer of 1984, Christian Dior sponsered a six week cycling series at the Olympic Velodrome. It was a real showcase of Olympic cycling stars.  
Even though, Mark "Hothead" Whitehead was my personal favorite,  Nelson "The Cheetah" Vails, was beyond spectacular to watch. When he ramped up the speed, you thought for sure, that spindly little bicycle underneath him, was going to explode.


----------



## vincev (Aug 12, 2013)

The Cabe is the place where color is put aside and we are all bike people.We have the same love of bikes and thats the way it should stay.  Its a shame the rest of the world  doesnt use us as an example.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 12, 2013)

vincev said:


> The Cabe is the place where color is put aside and we are all bike people.We have the same love of bikes and thats the way it should stay.  Its a shame the rest of the world  doesnt use us as an example.




...the Schwinn guys still collect based on color.
just saying.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 14, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> Congatualations on your 100th post and thanks for the vote on the Rat Rod Site. Color shouldn't make a difference but unfortuantely it still does in cycling....you're aware of the most recent black cyclist Rahsaan Bahati and his encounters?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vas01F-9gTk
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Zn-ZFZTTg






I met Rahsaan while he was at IU. I think he was helping coach the Major Taylor team Little 500 team at the time. He rode for the team in previous years. Seems like a nice guy.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> It doesn't bother me a bit, but I find it interesting that in a thread about racial sensitivity that one of the posts user handle is Krautwaggen. A derogatory term for a German National is a Kraut.
> 
> I wonder, if I used the handle, Niggercycle, how much flak I would get?


----------



## Iverider (Aug 14, 2013)

As a german (and U.S.) citizen I embrace the term and use it in a loving manner as it refers to Volkswagen and how people used to refer to the little car that couldn't compete with the big 3 here in the U.S....er...oh yeah...they did...that's right. 

I think it's funny that it was ever determined a derogatory term as Sauerkraut is delicious.

It's also a handle I use with pretty much all forums I'm on except for thewheelmen who did think it was a little too far.

If anyone has a problem with it I'll change it. I think I first used it 10 or 12 years ago on thesamba.com and it kind of stayed with me. I was thinking it was time for a change recently. Anyone know how to change handles on thecabe? I don't really want to lose my old postings.







cyclingday said:


> Krautwaggen said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't bother me a bit, but I find it interesting that in a thread about racial sensitivity that one of the posts user handle is Krautwaggen. A derogatory term for a German National is a Kraut.
> ...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 14, 2013)

I think names or phrases should always be judged by the context in which they are used. I hear derogatory terms used in a loving or friendly manner all of the time.
If in the heat of an argument, you drop the N bomb, then you are probably a racist. But if you are greeting a friend and you say, Hey "N" what's happening? Then you are probably going to recieve an answer like, Not much Whitey.
Probably not a socially correct way to greet a friend, but if both parties are willing participants in the jabbing, then I'd say no harm, no foul.
Krautwaggen is probably only considered offensive to a Nazi, but seeing as how, the Nazi's were pretty offensive themselves, I'd say using the handle Krautwaggen is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 14, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> I think names or phrases should always be judged by the context in which they are used. I hear derogatory terms used in a loving or friendly manner all of the time.
> If in the heat of an argument, you drop the N bomb, then you are probably a racist. But if you are greeting a friend and you say, Hey "N" what's happening? Then you are probably going to recieve an answer like, Not much Whitey.
> Probably not a socially correct way to greet a friend, but if both parties are willing participants in the jabbing, then I'd say no harm, no foul.
> Krautwaggen is probably only considered offensive to a Nazi, but seeing as how, the Nazi's were pretty offensive themselves, I'd say using the handle Krautwaggen is perfectly acceptable.




Im German and take no offense to being called a kraut. Honestly I take no offense to being called anything!.. One of my best friends is African American. He greats me and introduces me as the Nazi and I him as my sub Saharan cohort. we use racial stereotypes with each other everyday. Its no fun being socially correct  everyone is so damn sensitive these days.. Waa waa waa


----------



## El Roth (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank God for different cultures. I thrive to learn about different cultures..always try to avoid the global labeling. My main focus is deaf cultures.. In deaf world( communicates thru asl american sign language)..it seems there are no race issues. we do get along great.. because we share the same thing,,deafness.. we go through the bs in daily life,,like i said earlier in this thread  its 2013..example.. mc donalds drive through,, will NOT take my order(some)..i am requested to park my car and walk in... wtf.. thats just an example.. and im white.  funny..when hearing folks asks me what race am i..i always reply..  deaf.   its interesting because of my deafness and i do not consider to be disabled..  how that we have flaws and people look down..  i think people needs to be exducated (many are afraid),,learn on cultures,,appericate it,, have a open mind...and enjoy the spices in life!!!  sorry trying to make sense in this as english is my second language..my first language is ASL.  yes there is huge difference =)


with no cultures,,diversity..this would be a very boring place. 

ok im racist!!! i dont like schwinns  lol


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 14, 2013)

We are all the same species, Earthlings.


EVOLVING SKIN
BY Beth Herbert | 16 Sep 2011

As early humans dispersed and populations moved away from the equator, lighter skin tones emerged from natural selection—why?
Melanin is a wonderful natural sunscreen, but it slows down the process of making vitamin D in the skin. Vitamin D is made from UVB radiation impinging on the skin. At high latitudes, UVB radiation is less common and more highly seasonal. If you have very darkly pigmented skin, [your] ability to make vitamin D is lessened [significantly]. I have moderately pigmented skin for a European. If I’m standing next to someone with very darkly pigmented skin and we’re both out in the middle of the summer sunshine, I will be able to make five or six times as much vitamin D in my skin in any time period as my darkly pigmented friend.

At the equator, where the sun is really intense, a darkly pigmented person will be able to make enough vitamin D through casual exposure to satisfy their physiological needs, because there’s simply so much UVB in the sunlight. But as soon as they get outside the tropics, where the UVB is less plentiful, they must spend longer and longer [periods of time in the sun] in order to get enough vitamin D to satisfy their physiological needs. Vitamin D [is] incredibly important for human health and reproductive success. Vitamin D-rich diets, including marine mammals and fish, were eaten by humans later in our evolutionary career—after we had the technology to be able to harvest foods from the sea. But early in our evolutionary career, we mostly didn’t make use of high vitamin D foods. We got our vitamin D from the sun through our skin.

As humans dispersed outside of the tropics, there was [an] intense evolutionary pressure to lose pigmentation. Modern genetics, and specifically genomic studies, have shed a lot of light on this process. People like me, who are interested in the history of evolution, or the history of adaptation—we’ve made inferences based on the fossil record [about] what we thought probably happened in human evolution. But the genomics experts have actually been able to establish unequivocally that there were independent genetic mutations that occurred in the ancestors of Western Europeans and Eastern Asians that led to loss of pigmentations as people dispersed into those areas. That’s really interesting, because both of these groups today have lightly pigmented skin, but it’s not from the same set of genetic changes. It’s from independent genetic changes that brought about loss of melanin pigment in the skin.

And, not only do we see different pathways in modern Europeans and modern Eastern Asians, but [researchers have] been able to look at the ancient DNA in Neanderthals and diagnose that they, in fact, had de-pigmented skin that was due to yet a different set of mutations. So the evolutionary pressure to lose pigment at high latitudes was great, and in at least three different instances—two groups of modern humans and one group of fossil relatives—we see three different genetic trajectories for achieving loss of pigmentation.


Nina Jablonski (photo courtesy of Pennsylvania State University)


http://youtu.be/QOSPNVunyFQ


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

Enjoyed the thread Carlton, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations on the win Carlton!

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=75923

I didn't doubt for a second that you'd take 1st in your category. Nicely done.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 14, 2013)

Great bike Carlton! A well deserved win!
This was kool in anything goes tho... 2nd Place - Victus Mortuus - Tommy Atoms


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 16, 2013)

*Tin*

Type..........


----------



## filmonger (Oct 16, 2013)

*RE: Learning from our past*

This is a fantastic thread.....


----------



## southpier (Oct 17, 2013)

just bought "the great bicycle experiment" & "iron riders". timely thread.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 18, 2013)

southpier said:


> just bought "the great bicycle experiment" & "iron riders". timely thread.




Written by George Niels Sorensen and Kay Moore? Enjoy!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 18, 2014)

*Young*

Erin Blunt.


----------



## fordsnake (May 26, 2014)

Memorial Day...a day of honor and recognition for the many service men and women who lost their lives so that we can have freedom!

Here's a fact I'm sure many Americans are not aware of? The earliest account of Memorial Day was started by former slaves on May, 1, 1865 in Charleston, SC to honor 257 dead Union Soldiers who had been buried in a mass grave in a Confederate prison camp. They dug up the bodies and worked for 2 weeks to give them a proper burial as gratitude for fighting for their freedom. They then held a parade of 10,000 people led by 2,800 Black children where they marched, sang and celebrated.

Carlton


----------



## island schwinn (May 26, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Memorial Day...a day of honor and recognition for the many service men and women who lost their lives so that we can have freedom!
> 
> Here's a fact I'm sure many Americans are not aware of? The earliest account of Memorial Day was started by former slaves on May, 1, 1865 in Charleston, SC to honor 257 dead Union Soldiers who had been buried in a mass grave in a Confederate prison camp. They dug up the bodies and worked for 2 weeks to give them a proper burial as gratitude for fighting for their freedom. They then held a parade of 10,000 people led by 2,800 Black children where they marched, sang and celebrated.
> 
> Carlton



sadly,something that you never learned in school.thanks for the reminder.


----------



## 2jakes (May 26, 2014)

fordsnake said:


> Under the covers of Hollywood’s sparkling blanket, there has been much talk and interest in producing the “Major Taylor” story. Sadly, I doubt it will ever come to fruition…if it does it'll rest on the shoulders of the independent producers and directors. Because “tinsel town’s” business moguls have no desire to produce a film of an African American faced with the great odds of pervasive bigotry and racism. Historically speaking, movies of this genre does not appeal or solicit the mainstream audiences regardless how dynamic the story!
> 
> At the end of the day, the movie business is just that, a business to make money…pure and simple!
> 
> ...





Excellent acting/script !


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 26, 2014)

Just stumbled upon this thread and I am both amazed and blessed to be part of the classic bicycle community......great great great

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## chitown (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 30, 2014)

*What are these bicycles*

http://www.criticalpast.com/video/6...d-Division-US-Army-Negro-march_bicycle_horses

This is an exciting find!!!
Not your typical military ww1 bike.
play back with full screen option.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm late to this thread.
I got sucked into to the PBS hour long special on the 25th infantry "Buffalo Soldiers" documentary last night.  (Post#30). I thought I was watching a Ken Burns documentary, very well done.  Here's a few of my favorite images.


















Wow!

Otherwise, great topic overall.  From African Americans enlisting to "breaking the color barrier".  This thread has been entertaining, historical, eye opening and educational.

Great contribution Ivo!






1918 diamond frames?  My question is, who is the manufacturer and why are there only 20 or so riders.  Were they a special group that carried supplies? Injured men?  Very interesting.  Need more info!!!!


~ Nick


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 15, 2014)

*December 27, 1907*

Bicycling World & Motorcycle Review December 27, 1907 

"Taylor said all he wanted 'was to be let alone'"


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 7, 2014)

This photo was taken in 1918.
Notable mead bicycle.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> http://www.criticalpast.com/video/6...d-Division-US-Army-Negro-march_bicycle_horses
> 
> This is an exciting find!!!
> Not your typical military ww1 bike.
> play back with full screen option.





Wow, that was cool!


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 7, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> http://www.criticalpast.com/video/6...d-Division-US-Army-Negro-march_bicycle_horses
> 
> This is an exciting find!!!
> Not your typical military ww1 bike.
> play back with full screen option.





Wow, that was cool! So many great additions, thanks guys!


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 11, 2014)

*These men show great pride*

1897 US Bicycle corps


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 11, 2014)

Wow, what a cool photo - looks like Mammoth Hot Springs in Yellowstone.


----------



## 72 Slik Chik (Oct 11, 2014)

It is Mammoth Springs. I have always loved that photo


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 8, 2014)

Officer  J.A.  Saunders circa 1910

See link for other bike history and Soul Riders in Plainfield NJ. 

http://www.plainfieldlibrary.info/OnlineExhibits/Bicycling/bikehome.html


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2014)

*Wow!!*



Balloontyre said:


> Officer  J.A.  Saunders circa 1910
> 
> See link for other bike history and Soul Riders in Plainfield NJ.
> 
> http://www.plainfieldlibrary.info/OnlineExhibits/Bicycling/bikehome.html




Very cool pic.


----------



## Mike53946 (Sep 19, 2015)

Great history contained in this thread!!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 19, 2015)

Excellent thread. I'm a white dude, but I'm black inside! Lol...that's a term a friend of mine named coconut gave me about 1974. I was one of only two white families living in the pj's. That's projects for you'all..
Section 8 housing. We built the coolest ass bikes there was back then, early Schwinn bmx, choppers, ratty big ass skip tooth klunkers, lol...it was a blast, but we seldom left the projects on our rides, we just rode all around and stole from each other..lol.  If you want a laugh listen to Gil Scott Heron's poem/song called Whitey on the moon from like 1971 I think, killer poignant poop today still about how messed up things are, and yet we live in paradise and are all blessed! BTW celebrate color, the rainbow brothers and sisters are we. I ramble on...


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Captioned: Kittie Knox


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 5, 2019)

@fordsnake
@Balloontyre

Below is a foto _Ivo _posted in the Davis Thread
just moments ago.  Wonderful foto.

Took the liberty of reposting that same foto here.

If any reader would like to ''click a LIKE'' in my
direction ... *Don't Do It !! ......*

*Instead ... wait 'til  Balloontyre  responds then
''click a LIKE'' to him.  *

This entire thread, started by @fordsnake (_Carlton _) in
August of 2013 makes for a wonderful read.  It has been
mind-opening for me.

Thank You, again, Carlton, for initiating this thread.

..... patric


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 6, 2019)

And_ Thank You_ @hoofhearted for resurrecting it!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)

Riding to the Dock on the Bay


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 21, 2019)

WW2


----------



## Princeton (Jan 21, 2019)

I was told that is Jimi Hendrix  ,with the seriously bent fork , in the pic of the two young boys ( Jimi on the left )...the one of Prince was taken , (allegedly) , 



as he rode to a pharmacy , days before his death...


----------



## vincev (Jan 21, 2019)

This thread has some great pictures.Why cant we just be bike riders ? Why do we have to be "white' or "black" bike riders ?Why not just bike riders ? Anytime I see white or black discussions it turns into politics. Thats something we should keep out of bike collecting and riding. I have seen all races at bike shows.When there, we are all just bike people .This is a good thread and hope to see more pictures.


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 21, 2019)

princeton said:


> I was told that is Jimi Hendrix  ,with the seriously bent fork , in the pic of the two young boys ( Jimi on the left )...the one of Prince was taken , (allegedly) , View attachment 936481
> 
> as he rode to a pharmacy , days before his death...
> 
> ...



Jimi Hendricks on our left


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 21, 2019)

vincev said:


> This thread has some great pictures.Why cant we just be bike riders ? Why do we have to be "white' or "black" bike riders ?Why not just bike riders ? Anytime I see white or black discussions it turns into politics. Thats something we should keep out of bike collecting and riding. I have seen all races at bike shows.When there, we are all just bike people .This is a good thread and hope to see more pictures.




*..................................*

*CABE  Member @fordsnake  (Carlton) has laid out seven lines of his rationale 
for having started this thread back in the late Summer of 2013.*

*These first seven lines of Entry #1 are mind-opening for me.*

*As of now, I have yet to see politics emerge.  If it does, I still have the capacity 
to ignore and filter-out things political -- and move forward with those things 
that I want in my life.  *

*I refuse to allow politics to steal my joy.*

*While we are all just bike people ... I would like to enhance my own, developing,
total bicycle experience.*

* If I knew how to Grab and Glue those initial 7 lines ... I woulda ........ *

..... patric


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2019)

*25th Infantry aka "Buffalo Soldiers" Bicycle Corps at Yellowstone National Park 1896*


----------



## videoranger (Jan 24, 2019)

Great Pics!!!!!


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2019)

When I first saw this Thread title , I thought of these guys, right away.
Back in the day , when I was riding with a MC, another MC had a party in Charleston SC.  Along with the other clubs present , we  partied with a bunch of the members of the  Soul Riderz Motorcycle club . There was no issues of the color of skin.  We all shared a common interest in motorcycles, riding, drinking. and camaraderie. I remember one of the Soul Ryderz kept telling  T-Bone ( a member of my club {white boy}) , "N...,You crazy"  He told him that, what seemed to be about 100 times that night. I have, nor T-Bone knows what he did to kept being called crazy. Yes alcohol was a factor.
 Great bunch of guys, I wonder what ever happened to them.


----------



## fordsnake (May 25, 2020)

Worth repeating...


fordsnake said:


> Memorial Day...a day of honor and recognition for the many service men and women who lost their lives so that we can have freedom!
> 
> Here's a fact I'm sure many Americans are not aware of? The earliest account of Memorial Day was started by former slaves on May, 1, 1865 in Charleston, SC to honor 257 dead Union Soldiers who had been buried in a mass grave in a Confederate prison camp. They dug up the bodies and worked for 2 weeks to give them a proper burial as gratitude for fighting for their freedom. They then held a parade of 10,000 people led by 2,800 Black children where they marched, sang and celebrated.
> 
> Carlton


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 19, 2022)

In honor of MLK day.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 19, 2022)

Graduation present.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jan 19, 2022)

@fordsnake ... you should send post 35 to Larry Elder. I bet he would read that on his show.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 20, 2022)

The Champ, Muhammad Ali, riding with kids in Louisville, Kentucky, 1963.
Photo by, Steve Schapiro, 1934-2022


----------



## vincev (Jan 20, 2022)

Liking the pictures ! It is a shame that Hollywood stereotyped black s as pimps and drug dealers years ago.They made being a pimp or drug dealer seem the only job blacks could make money at. Young minds were influenced to live the thug life.


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 23, 2022)

1919


----------



## slowride (Jan 23, 2022)

Not sure if everyone is aware but there is a Major Taylor biopic movie in works! (Finally!)  Filming starting this year. 





__





						HOME | blackcyclonemovie
					






					www.theblackcyclonemovie.info
				











						Clement Virgo Tapped to Direct ‘Black Cyclone’ Biopic About Bicycle Racer Major Taylor (EXCLUSIVE)
					

The life and career of legendary cyclist Marshall Walter “Major” Taylor will receive the biopic treatment with the feature drama “Black Cyclone,” helmed by Canadian filmmake…




					variety.com
				




I really like this thread, the pictures , and especially the unique insights. Please continue to post and share everyone  !


----------



## cds2323 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## slowride (Feb 7, 2022)

Eartha Kitt summer 1952 lower Manhattan ?


----------



## slowride (Feb 7, 2022)

More Eartha Kitt


----------

